# Self-employment visa in Argentina?



## Nattalia

Hello everybody,

we are a young couple (Italian and Greek) and we are based in London.

We are considering moving to Buenos Aires next year with a year's savings in British pounds so that we will be able to settle down without having to work immediately. We both speak Spanish. 

We are both multimedia producers/filmmakers and we are considering trying to work freelance in Argentina as self-employed. Opening our own studio or be hired by someone could always be valid alternatives. We have researched on-line and asked the Argentine embassy in London about the visa that we would need to apply for, but we still don't have a clue about what could be an alternative to the tourist visa with a trip to Uruguay every 90 days, which is something that we want to avoid since we understand that we won't be able to open a bank account and rent a flat in pesos and generally live spending local prices. 

We have 3 questions:
1. What kind of visa do we have to apply for in order to work legally? 
2. Is the DNI (which we seem to understand we will hopefully get after 4 months) going to be enough to work as self-employed and not live as long term tourists? 
3. Is there any way to get a work permit without being hired by a company?

Thank you!


----------



## aanas

valuable discussion!


----------



## evanmade

Hi there,

Hoping to unearth an answer to this question. I am in the same position. I am a US citizen looking to work freelance in Argentina and do it legitimately. Do you (or does anyone) have answers to those three questions?

Thank you!

Evan


----------

